# OCTOBER 15th Party Thread!!



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I know some of us have our parties today! Use this thread to vent or gush excitement. Post pics, share your expereinces! Lets have fun today everyone and hope we all have good times to share with each other tomorrow!!!




I just had to go out and fix the tent we have up. Had some bad winds last night. Nothing too major, just a 5 minute job. Its been raining so the grounds wet. Not sure how much of the yard we will be able to use. Its calling for only overcast skies today so heres hoping.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Good luck to everyone who's having their party this weekend! Have a blast, take lots of pictures! 

Shadowbat- hope the weather was nice to you


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It's party day for us too...and I'm stressing. Hubby works till 5 and the party starts at 7 ie. I'm on my own......eek. Luckily last week I decided to can the whole outside party idea do to worries of rain so luckily I have everything done inside but the food. Dreading decorating the front yard..no rain in site but the wind is a nightmare. So excited....but stressing out major...it will all be good, cant wait  


Hope everyone has awesome parties tonight. Just remember the only person that will be upset if you forget something is YOU. Don't stress to hard and enjoy your party too


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

This is so exciting! I can't wait to hear about the parties and to see the picture!!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Soo excited for everyone!! Good luck!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck, everyone! Remember to take lots of pictures and stop to catch your breath and HAVE FUN. 

(I'm an idiot having my party the 29th, but I have a wedding to go to today, a wedding NEXT Saturday and THEN my party the following Saturday... aaaaaahhhhh!  )


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Have fun! my party isnt untill the 28th


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

Our party is tonight too-starts at 7, so very soon!! We are excited-just need to set up the foggers and start warming up all the food and we are good to go!!! Well, that and get on our costumes but it should be a great time!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck everyone! Enjoy! I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

My party was tonite...........only 5 guests showed....kind of disappointing...some who said they'd be here didn't show. Food went over well, tho NOONE touched the shrimp/brain dip.....do if I have a party again I won't make that again. What went FAST: stuffed mushrooms, pigs in a blanket. The spinach dip, cheese dip, sloppy joes & wings also were well received.

I'm tired & my feet hurt....made WAY too much food, but I always overdo......


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

zomg my party was AWESOME i really should have takin a video of the huant in the dark it looked SOOOO good!! ill be posting up photos and a thread soon so watch for it!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Eeeek so exciting! Let's see some pix


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW. What a great night! Wind slowed down, sky cleared up to just a slight overcast. Temp stayed around 60. Awesome Fall evening. Had about 40 guests, adults and kids. People were sitting around the fires, making smores, laughing and talking. Kids were playing the body part ring toss game I put together and the adults were playing corn toss. All the hot cider and my wifes punch was gone. Had alot of soda left over. All the cookies/cakes were eaten. Had alot of sloppy joes and bbq weenies left over. Everything else went pretty well. Some hung out in the house for awhile watching old Universal monster movies taking a break. A couple people were telling ghost stories. That was funny because a couple of the adults got creeped out as much as the kids did. lol Everyone seemed to love the music this year and took more notice to it than in the past years parties. The Ghost Hunt for the kids was a huge hit! The parents almost had as much fun as the kids. Prizes and trophies were handed out. Everyone was in very good spirits last night. Guests started arriving at 5 and the last of them left at 10:30. We did a quick clean up and my brother came back so that we could have our traditional after party movie. Went to bed about 2 am. 

I can say once again that this years party was a success. I was very happy with everything and was glad everone had a good time. Only 5 "invites" didnt show, so I had a pretty good turnout. Wife and I took notes on afew things we're going to change up for next year. After 5 years weve noticed some trends. Now, we'll enjoy the next 2 weeks. Taking in as much Halloween/Fall fun as we can. Get through the November and December holidays, rest for January, and starting in February start making prelims for next October!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

It was nice how the wind died down wasn't it? Turned out to be a nice night.....

Sounds like you had a great party!!



Shadowbat said:


> WOW. What a great night! Wind slowed down, sky cleared up to just a slight overcast. Temp stayed around 60. Awesome Fall evening. Had about 40 guests, adults and kids. People were sitting around the fires, making smores, laughing and talking. Kids were playing the body part ring toss game I put together and the adults were playing corn toss. All the hot cider and my wifes punch was gone. Had alot of soda left over. All the cookies/cakes were eaten. Had alot of sloppy joes and bbq weenies left over. Everything else went pretty well. Some hung out in the house for awhile watching old Universal monster movies taking a break. A couple people were telling ghost stories. That was funny because a couple of the adults got creeped out as much as the kids did. lol Everyone seemed to love the music this year and took more notice to it than in the past years parties. The Ghost Hunt for the kids was a huge hit! The parents almost had as much fun as the kids. Prizes and trophies were handed out. Everyone was in very good spirits last night. Guests started arriving at 5 and the last of them left at 10:30. We did a quick clean up and my brother came back so that we could have our traditional after party movie. Went to bed about 2 am.
> 
> I can say once again that this years party was a success. I was very happy with everything and was glad everone had a good time. Only 5 "invites" didnt show, so I had a pretty good turnout. Wife and I took notes on afew things we're going to change up for next year. After 5 years weve noticed some trends. Now, we'll enjoy the next 2 weeks. Taking in as much Halloween/Fall fun as we can. Get through the November and December holidays, rest for January, and starting in February start making prelims for next October!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> It was nice how the wind died down wasn't it? Turned out to be a nice night.....
> 
> Sounds like you had a great party!!


It really was. I was very nervous going into the weekend as the weather for Weds., Thurs., and fri. was dreary and rainy with only minutes of sun and non rain. Saturday morning was very overcast and windy as all get out. Come about 4 it all started to shift. I was very thankful.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> It really was. I was very nervous going into the weekend as the weather for Weds., Thurs., and fri. was dreary and rainy with only minutes of sun and non rain. Saturday morning was very overcast and windy as all get out. Come about 4 it all started to shift. I was very thankful.


I'm East of you in DE, so we eventually get your weather....the wind cost us some of our caution tape yesterday and made some signs fall down, but all easy fixes....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had my Be WITCHY party Friday night and it was a big success. There were 20 witches this year! Wow, it was a big group. I have photos and will get them posted soon. The "Are You a Good Witch or Bad Witch" game was a huge hit.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I had my Be WITCHY party Friday night and it was a big success. There were 20 witches this year! Wow, it was a big group. I have photos and will get them posted soon. The "Are You a Good Witch or Bad Witch" game was a huge hit.


Looking forward to the pics!! Your decor looked awesome!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Had our party last night with a homemade haunted "forest" and about 50 guests (adults & children) showed. Almost all of the adults came in costume. Our haunted forest turned out GREAT and we scared all the kids and even a couple parents! Here's some pics. Wish I took a video, but when you're leading everyone through in small groups, it's hard to take pics and video. maybe next year.






the entrance













our jumping spider, but I don't think you can see him very well.


























I'm putting more in my album. I can't wait til next year!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sublime Nightmare, great photos. I am headed over to your album to see more!


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

Our theme was "Newlydeads" since we just got married in April-our party turned out great with around 40 people-lots of fun!!! I will upload more pics soon...cant wait to see how all the other parties turn out this month!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kim and Rob, photos are great. It looks like you had a great party.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

KimandRob - great idea for a party & great pics!!


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks to all on the halloween forum for sharing their ideas and helping inspire me for our 3rd annual party!!!


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a HUGE party on "odd" years. I had a great turn out this year - about 120 groan ups. Out of those only about 10 were not in costume. WOO HOO. This year we had the costume contest (best guy, best girl, best couple/group), horror movie poster trivia, pumpkin decorating contest and a creepy concoction contest. The cooking contest was a HIT. Plus it helped me out by not having to make so much food. We had the usual pool, washers, beer pong. The weather was great (I am from Texas and it was actually cooler). I will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks great Kim and Rob! I really like the haystacks used for seating and the ring bearer pillow lol.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Looks like everyone had great parties! This is making me sooooo excited! YAY Halloween!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

KimandRob said:


> Our theme was "Newlydeads" since we just got married in April-our party turned out great with around 40 people-lots of fun!!! I will upload more pics soon...cant wait to see how all the other parties turn out this month!


cool pics!
we bought a fire pit to use this year.Alot of people are looking forward to it.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from our work Halloween party/recital. (I teach piano.) 

Each year we set up a haunted house in the basement at my business partners house. The students come all dressed up to play their halloween songs and have some fun/eat candy. 

We only had a couple hours to set up this year so it wasn't very elaborate, but it got the job done. (In past years we've made it over 2000 square feet, but often the kids were too scared to even go in! So, to save some time and energy we down-graded a bit.) Fun was still had by all.  

I didn't take any pictures of the parts where we just have a maze made of black plastic. (Too dark.) I also won't post any of the student, as cute as they all looked.  


View attachment 95269

View attachment 95270

View attachment 95271

View attachment 95272

View attachment 95273

View attachment 95274

View attachment 95275

Look familiar secret reaper?? 
View attachment 95276

View attachment 95277

View attachment 95278

View attachment 95279

View attachment 95280


If you want full size, feel free to go to the Flickr page. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

